# Previous missed miscarriage making me really paranoid



## hanfromman

Hi!
I had a MMC back in Sept 2011, and am now 6 weeks pregnant:happydance:
Only thing is, I worry every day that the same thing will happen. The lack of bleeding isn't any reassurance to me cos I didn't have any symptoms of my MC last time and didn't find out until the scan.
I haven't had loads of symptoms yet - just really sore boobs, and a bit of tiredness. No morning sickness yet, although sometimes I think that I'm feeling a bit 'off' and that if it got any worse that I would feel sick, but I dunno if that's just in my head!!

Does anyone know how I can deal with this?
And also, do you know if some women are prone to missed miscarriages, as opposed to miscarriages that present themselves straight away? 

Is the lack of morning sickness anything to worry about?


----------



## Joanna82

Hi:)

First of all I congratulate you on your pregnancy. Do not stress yourself out with all these thoughts. The lack of morning sickness is nothing wrong, my colleague had none and she gave birth to a beautiful baby girl. Some women just don't have morning sickness at all.

I lost my baby boy at 25th week of pregnancy in Feb this year and now I am waiting to try for my rainbow baby. Probably I will be worried about my pregnancy as well but the only thing you can do is to take it day by day, week by week and this is what I'm going to do. 

Stop stressing and relax, put your feet up:) be positive xxx hugs for you


----------



## djbutton01

hanfromman said:


> Hi!
> I had a MMC back in Sept 2011, and am now 6 weeks pregnant:happydance:
> Only thing is, I worry every day that the same thing will happen. The lack of bleeding isn't any reassurance to me cos I didn't have any symptoms of my MC last time and didn't find out until the scan.
> I haven't had loads of symptoms yet - just really sore boobs, and a bit of tiredness. No morning sickness yet, although sometimes I think that I'm feeling a bit 'off' and that if it got any worse that I would feel sick, but I dunno if that's just in my head!!
> 
> Does anyone know how I can deal with this?
> And also, do you know if some women are prone to missed miscarriages, as opposed to miscarriages that present themselves straight away?
> 
> Is the lack of morning sickness anything to worry about?

OH MY!!! I was coming on to this forum for the same reason and your title made me open it. I am having the same trouble. I had a mc in January and got pregnant 6 weeks later. I thought for sure that when we went for our 8 week u/s that we weren't going to see anything but an empty sac like in January. We were elated to see a healthy heartbeat of 156 beats per minute and only measuring 2 days off of what I should have been based on my lmp. Everything seems to be great! BUT.... I am constantly worried that the heart stopped beating. I had ms from 6-8 weeks constantly but it eased off the day after my u/s. I worried and called my doctor and she said that should be no cause for concern. Every pregnancy is different and not to worry about lack of getting sick. Of course that was a week ago and then last night I threw my dinner up. My mom never got sick with my brother or me.

I have no idea if some women are more prone to mmc or not. I am scared all the time. I wish I had some words to comfort you but at least we both know we are not alone.


----------



## kristina1291

i wanna try right after this one ends..stared n passed everything sunday...


----------



## hanfromman

Thanks everyone!! 
And I am so sorry for all your losses:hugs:

I guess I will just have to try and not think about things too much. I'm finding it really hard though, and today woke up kinda thinking that it might just be best to expect the worst but hope for the best:nope: I really want to positive and enjoy my pregnancy though!! 

I just want morning sickness to come - that would really reassure me!

Maybe I'll suggest to DH that we could go and get a private reassurance scan?


----------



## Joanna82

Hi hanfromman

Yes, the private scan is a good idea because you can compare opinions of two different doctors and you are more assured about your pregnancy development. 

I wish you all the best:)


----------



## livinginhope

I'm in a very similar situation, having had a MC and a MMC in the last year... now hoping it's third time lucky, but just can't shake the worries that this pregnancy might go the same way as my MMC.

I'm having a private scan at just past 8 weeks tomorrow morning, and I'm just hoping that it'll be good news...

I don't think morning sickness is a reliable indicator, so please try not to worry. I had terrible nausea in my second pregnancy (24/7), even after the MMC had been diagnosed (I had an 8 week private scan then which found no heart beat, and the fetal pole measured at 5 weeks - I'd been charting so I was really sure of my dates). I also know of several ladies who didn't suffer from it in the slightest, and went on to have bouncing, healthy babies!

Keeping everything crossed for you XXX


----------



## jrowenj

Thank you so much for posting this thread! I am in the same situation as you! So sorry for everyone's losses...

I have no symptoms except for sore bbs that are on and off and fatigue. I also would love morning sickness to reassure me, BUT I did have morning sickness with the mmc so I suppose it isn't really a good indication of everything being OK.

I agree that lack of bleeding isn't helping ease my mind because my baby stopped growin at 6 weeks and I had NO CLUE until the ultrasound at 8 weeks. It was horrible because you are so excited for that day to see your little bean and to see no heartbeat and a non developing baby... ughhh gut wrenching!

I suppose because there is nothing we can do to prevent that from happening again, we just need to try and enjoy every moment of being pregnant and really just hope and pray for the best! I believe I read that mmc is only 25% chance, so we have really good odds of having our little beans be healthy : )


----------



## hanfromman

livinginhope said:


> I'm in a very similar situation, having had a MC and a MMC in the last year... now hoping it's third time lucky, but just can't shake the worries that this pregnancy might go the same way as my MMC.
> 
> I'm having a private scan at just past 8 weeks tomorrow morning, and I'm just hoping that it'll be good news...
> 
> I don't think morning sickness is a reliable indicator, so please try not to worry. I had terrible nausea in my second pregnancy (24/7), even after the MMC had been diagnosed (I had an 8 week private scan then which found no heart beat, and the fetal pole measured at 5 weeks - I'd been charting so I was really sure of my dates). I also know of several ladies who didn't suffer from it in the slightest, and went on to have bouncing, healthy babies!
> 
> Keeping everything crossed for you XXX

I had a very similar experience, although I had to wait until a scan at 12 weeks to show that the baby only measured at 4-5 weeks. 
I've heard alot of people say that they are not having morning sickness or that they never had it and had a healthy baby - very reassuring!! And also now I come to think of it, my mum had no morning sickness in at least 1 of her pregnancies I believe :) I read somewhere that 50% of women get no real nausea or sickness, but in another place that it's only 25% - either way I guess a lack of morning sickness is hardly unlikely when you look at it like that:thumbup:

I've got my fingers crossed for your scan tommorow:hugs: Please let us know how it went:hugs:


----------



## hanfromman

jrowenj said:


> Thank you so much for posting this thread! I am in the same situation as you! So sorry for everyone's losses...
> 
> I have no symptoms except for sore bbs that are on and off and fatigue. I also would love morning sickness to reassure me, BUT I did have morning sickness with the mmc so I suppose it isn't really a good indication of everything being OK.
> 
> I agree that lack of bleeding isn't helping ease my mind because my baby stopped growin at 6 weeks and I had NO CLUE until the ultrasound at 8 weeks. It was horrible because you are so excited for that day to see your little bean and to see no heartbeat and a non developing baby... ughhh gut wrenching!
> 
> I suppose because there is nothing we can do to prevent that from happening again, we just need to try and enjoy every moment of being pregnant and really just hope and pray for the best! I believe I read that mmc is only 25% chance, so we have really good odds of having our little beans be healthy : )

I just looked at your ticker - you are pretty much the same amount along as me!:thumbup:

Finding about a miscarriage at the scan is horrible isn't it :nope: Obviously any miscarriage is awful but I know I would much rather have bleeding than a MMC, because at least then you can prepare yourself for the worst instead of turning up for the scan all happy and excited:nope:

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!! Lets hope both our babies will be OK this time:hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

hanfromman said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for posting this thread! I am in the same situation as you! So sorry for everyone's losses...
> 
> I have no symptoms except for sore bbs that are on and off and fatigue. I also would love morning sickness to reassure me, BUT I did have morning sickness with the mmc so I suppose it isn't really a good indication of everything being OK.
> 
> I agree that lack of bleeding isn't helping ease my mind because my baby stopped growin at 6 weeks and I had NO CLUE until the ultrasound at 8 weeks. It was horrible because you are so excited for that day to see your little bean and to see no heartbeat and a non developing baby... ughhh gut wrenching!
> 
> I suppose because there is nothing we can do to prevent that from happening again, we just need to try and enjoy every moment of being pregnant and really just hope and pray for the best! I believe I read that mmc is only 25% chance, so we have really good odds of having our little beans be healthy : )
> 
> I just looked at your ticker - you are pretty much the same amount along as me!:thumbup:
> 
> Finding about a miscarriage at the scan is horrible isn't it :nope: Obviously any miscarriage is awful but I know I would much rather have bleeding than a MMC, because at least then you can prepare yourself for the worst instead of turning up for the scan all happy and excited:nope:
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!! Lets hope both our babies will be OK this time:hugs:Click to expand...

I agree I wish I would have had bleeding to kinda prepare me. I was sooooo excited for the scan and my hubby and i were in the room watching the screen like 2 kids on Christmas... and then womp womp womp... ughhhhh!!!!

Lots of :dust: to all of us ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joanna82

Hey Girls

I am not pregnant with my rainbow baby yet (wtt) but I wish you happy and healthy pregnancies and babies:) xxx kisses and hugs


----------



## km12446

Hi ladies, I thought I'd share my experiences with you too, I'm sorry for your losses, it is such a hard thing to go through. I had a MMC in April last yr and then fell pregnant in January this year for a second time. I was (and probably still am) a nervous wreck for the first 3 months. I had a small bleed at 6 weeks where I went to hospital and was told I had miscarried again, I can not describe how I felt at that point and was not helped by the fact DH had gone away on a stag weekend!! But we went for a scan 2 days later to make sure everything had gone, only to find a tiny bean with a flickering heartbeat!! We were over the moon. Sadly I continued to spot (mostly brown blood and generally very small amounts), and like u I constantly symptom spotted. One day my boobs weren't sore anymore so I convinced myself I'd miscarried again. Like you, I didnt find out til my scan about the MMC. To help with how I was feeling I had 2 private scans, they cost £50 each and lasted literally minutes but as soon as I saw the heartbeat I was fine. So in all I had a scan at 6 (NHS), 8, 10 and then NHS 13 weeks. I also had one at 15 weeks (due to more spotting) and have my routine one at 19+6 in a couple weeks. I also kept a journal, wrote down everything I felt and ended each entry with a little prayer that I'd get to write another entry because pregnancy WOULD continue!! I'm 18 weeks now, have a definite bump and can feel my baby move but still, every day I expect to see blood when I go to the toilet. And I do worry, but try not to let it take over my life. Its so hard, but have faith. I am a true believer in what will be will be but it doesnt make anything any easier. Good luck and best wishes to you all in your pregnancies xxx


----------



## Joanna82

km12446 said:


> Hi ladies, I thought I'd share my experiences with you too, I'm sorry for your losses, it is such a hard thing to go through. I had a MMC in April last yr and then fell pregnant in January this year for a second time. I was (and probably still am) a nervous wreck for the first 3 months. I had a small bleed at 6 weeks where I went to hospital and was told I had miscarried again, I can not describe how I felt at that point and was not helped by the fact DH had gone away on a stag weekend!! But we went for a scan 2 days later to make sure everything had gone, only to find a tiny bean with a flickering heartbeat!! We were over the moon. Sadly I continued to spot (mostly brown blood and generally very small amounts), and like u I constantly symptom spotted. One day my boobs weren't sore anymore so I convinced myself I'd miscarried again. Like you, I didnt find out til my scan about the MMC. To help with how I was feeling I had 2 private scans, they cost £50 each and lasted literally minutes but as soon as I saw the heartbeat I was fine. So in all I had a scan at 6 (NHS), 8, 10 and then NHS 13 weeks. I also had one at 15 weeks (due to more spotting) and have my routine one at 19+6 in a couple weeks. I also kept a journal, wrote down everything I felt and ended each entry with a little prayer that I'd get to write another entry because pregnancy WOULD continue!! I'm 18 weeks now, have a definite bump and can feel my baby move but still, every day I expect to see blood when I go to the toilet. And I do worry, but try not to let it take over my life. Its so hard, but have faith. I am a true believer in what will be will be but it doesnt make anything any easier. Good luck and best wishes to you all in your pregnancies xxx

I hope everything will be alright with your baby, I wish you all the best :hugs:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

When we suffered a mmc in October 2010 my midwife told me that from now on pregnancy would be completely robbed of innocent joy as I would constantly be worrying - she was right.

I have already had a few scares with this baba as baby seems to be growing slowly and hospital even told us wrong dates which had me convinced for 2 days that baby had already gone before I noticed their error :cry:

I am officially 8 weeks according to baby size tomorrow and I don't have many symptoms although have felt slightly sick before lunch for the last few days :dance:

We have a scan booked monday to check for a heart beat and I know that this is pretty much crunch time for this baba :( we are due 22nd december so if things don't pan out not only will we have to suffer through another loss with possibly another 18 months of TTC but Christmas will forever be a painful reminded of our lost baby.

I am trying to be positive and enjoy every moment of this pregnancy but as you all know it is so hard!

Lots of love, and hoping these ones are super sticky and healthy forever babies for us all :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

Km thanks!!!!!!! Congrats on ur healthy baba


----------



## hanfromman

KM - thanks for sharing that :) I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!!

Feisty - I really hope your scan goes well :) I'll be thinking of you on Monday :hugs: Hopefully xmas will forever be an even bigger celebration for you :)


----------



## tuckie27

Hey, I've had 2 m/c's and my 1st was a missed. I am going to be 12 weeks tomorrow with this one and I'm still a nervous wreck. I think it's just how we are after we've been through the loss, we never really relax like women that have never lost a baby. Every appt I expect them to tell me something's wrong and I'm surprised after every scan that baby is doing well. Hang in there. You have a lot of support here on B&B :)


----------



## jrowenj

congrats tuckie and thanks for sharing! h&h 9 mos!


----------



## livinginhope

Well I'm just back from the private reassurance scan, and feeling MASSIVELY relieved. After attending the same last pregnancy, only to hear there was no heartbeat and the fetal pole only measured 6 weeks, I'm so over the moon that history didn't repeat itself. There was the lovely regular flicker of a heartbeat, and the little bean is measuring exactly right for my dates. I really didn't believe it would be good news, and while I'm sure it won't stop me worrying completely, it's reassuring to know there's now a 95% chance of everything working out well.

Hanfromman I do hope you get the same news if you go for a private scan - I'll be thinking of you. 

Feisty, I do understand what you mean about Xmas being a difficult time once you've had a loss in December - we found out on 8th Dec last year that I'd had a missed miscarriage, and I had to wait until 4th Jan for an ERPC. I was dreading this Xmas and pretty much every one to come afterwards... though luckily for me this year's festive season should bring a more welcome development (EDD is 20th Dec). I'll be thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed that you get good news XXXX


----------



## jrowenj

livinginhope said:


> Well I'm just back from the private reassurance scan, and feeling MASSIVELY relieved. After attending the same last pregnancy, only to hear there was no heartbeat and the fetal pole only measured 6 weeks, I'm so over the moon that history didn't repeat itself. There was the lovely regular flicker of a heartbeat, and the little bean is measuring exactly right for my dates. I really didn't believe it would be good news, and while I'm sure it won't stop me worrying completely, it's reassuring to know there's now a 95% chance of everything working out well.
> 
> Hanfromman I do hope you get the same news if you go for a private scan - I'll be thinking of you.
> 
> Feisty, I do understand what you mean about Xmas being a difficult time once you've had a loss in December - we found out on 8th Dec last year that I'd had a missed miscarriage, and I had to wait until 4th Jan for an ERPC. I was dreading this Xmas and pretty much every one to come afterwards... though luckily for me this year's festive season should bring a more welcome development (EDD is 20th Dec). I'll be thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed that you get good news XXXX

I am so very happy to hear this amazing news!!!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

livinginhope that is awesome :dance:

According to the dates I have been given at my last two scans you are only 2 days ahead of me so will be lovely to keep an eye on your progress :flower:

I have spoken to a few lovelies that are PAL who are ahead of me and a lot of them have said that having one of the at home doppler's has been a god send for peace of mind. I am really hoping that when I reach 10 weeks I will be able to get one :cloud9:


----------



## hanfromman

Livinginhope - yey!!! I'm so pleased for you :hugs: 

It must be so reassuring to know that there is only such a tiny chance of anything going wrong now!


----------



## ~Hope~

Han I've just written the exact same fears in my journal. I was told I'd had a missed miscarriage on December 15 and I am pregnant again and so scared it might happen again. I am lucky to have an early scan as I had to have IVF to fall pregnant but I plan on having private scans to try and keep me sane. 

Thanks to everyone for sharing on this thread, it really helps.


----------



## hanfromman

~Hope~ said:


> Han I've just written the exact same fears in my journal. I was told I'd had a missed miscarriage on December 15 and I am pregnant again and so scared it might happen again. I am lucky to have an early scan as I had to have IVF to fall pregnant but I plan on having private scans to try and keep me sane.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for sharing on this thread, it really helps.

Hi Hope! I really hope your scan goes well, I've got my fingers crossed for you:hugs: I know a couple of people who have gone through IVF and so I know how much it means when you get a BFP, so I'm rooting for you!!


----------

